# Uber Drver's Start Rating Paks (Right and start getting tips)



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

How to rate a Uber Pak......If the pak doesn't tip there is NO WAY they get a 5 star rating:


5 Stars-------Pak is on time, waiting for you and tips.....Great trip

4 stars-------Pak is on time waiting for you but doesn't tip....Good trip

3 stars-------Pak is a little late, under 5 mins doesn't tip....Fair trip

2 stars-------Pak is a little late under 5 mins wrong pick up point and doesn't tip.....poor trip

1 star--------Pak is very late, wrong pick up point, smells like shit...........and doesn't tip.... Fuc% up trip


If we rate the paks the right way we will start getting tip more often and if not this will make you feel better about your low rating given out by the paks to you.

Why it works is because the low rated paks will not get pick up some time in the future, Hopefully the word gets out if you do not tip, you will get a low rating and risk the chance you may not get a ride in the future.....


Uber On

Lyft paks.....Get the benefit of the doubt...They have a tip button on App


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

People respond to incentives. What is the incentive here?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> People respond to incentives. What is the incentive here?


Ready...


RainbowPlate said:


> People respond to incentives. What is the incentive here?


What's the incentive ? To keep having Uber drivers pick you up.....If you have a low rating (4.3 lower) Here in Austin drivers wouldn't pick you up....

That's the incentive....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Killeen Ubur said:


> That's the incentive....!!!!!!!!!


No, that's what you wish the incentive were. No pax thinks this way*, and there is no mechanism to get them to think this way.

*By "this way," I mean: "If I don't tip, I'll be rated badly, which means I'll have to wait longer for a pickup." No pax has ever thought this way, and no pax ever will.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> How to rate a Uber Pak......If the pak doesn't tip there is NO WAY they get a 5 star rating:
> 
> 5 Stars-------Pak is on time, waiting for you and tips.....Great trip
> 
> ...


What is a Pak? A pakistani pax?


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

If the driver doesn't give me water phone charger and gum 4 stars?
Doesnt Mohave sirus xm radio ? 3 stars ?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> No, that's what you wish the incentive were. No pax thinks this way*, and there is no mechanism to get them to think this way.
> 
> *By "this way," I mean: "If I don't tip, I'll be rated badly, which means I'll have to wait longer for a pickup." No pax has ever thought this way, and no pax ever will.


I can tell you are a foreigner..........You guys think a different way LOL


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

yellow said:


> What is a Pak? A pakistani pax?


Taxi slang for customer


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> How to rate a Uber Pak......If the pak doesn't tip there is NO WAY they get a 5 star rating:
> 
> 5 Stars-------Pak is on time, waiting for you and tips.....Great trip
> 
> ...


the highest 90% of pax will be rated then is 4


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

yellow said:


> What is a Pak? A pakistani pax?


I was wondering. LOL.


----------

